# 言う必要ないでしょう



## phildeparis

I would like to know if 必要 can be change by another word.

I would like to know if 必要 can be change by another word in this sentence.


----------



## frequency

Nope. Not replaceable..I mean it's a perfect choice.

If I dare to say, I'd select こと: わたしに言うことないでしょうが, but 必要 can make the whole stronger, and わたしに言う必要ないでしょうが is as natural as we say usually.


----------



## phildeparis

Thank you for your mind.

So how would you translate this sentence in English ?



frequency said:


> Nope. Not replaceable..I mean it's a perfect choice.
> 
> If I dare to say, I'd select こと: わたしに言うことないでしょうが, but 必要 can make the whole stronger, and わたしに言う必要ないでしょうが is as natural as we say usually.


----------



## frequency

わたしに言う必要ないでしょうが is 'You need not to say (that) to me.'

わたしに言うことないでしょうが 　This is like..the speaker complains about the hearer's action. 'It's unreasonable that you say (that) to me.' The speaker says 'Such a thing is unreasonable.' Oh difficult lol. 
Note that this can be 'You have nothing to say to me.' depending on the flow of the context.


----------



## phildeparis

I'm sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## frequency

Did you understand わたしに言う必要ないでしょうが？(need not to~)

わたしに言うことないでしょうが is two way. 1. Complaining. Nearly 'It's no good that you say (that) to me/Don't say (that) to me.' 2. Having no comment. 'You have nothing to say to me'.


----------



## phildeparis

I see !

Thank you.



frequency said:


> Did you understand わたしに言う必要ないでしょうが？(need not to~)
> 
> わたしに言うことないでしょうが is two way. 1. Complaining. Nearly 'It's no good that you say (that) to me/Don't say (that) to me.' 2. Having no comment. 'You have nothing to say to me'.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

phildeparis said:


> I would like to know if 必要 can be changed by another word.
> 
> I would like to know if 必要 can be changed by another word in this sentence.



Yes.

言う*必要*ないでしょう　　Do I need to say it (to you)?  I don't need to say it to you, do I?
言う*必要は*ないでしょう Do I have to say it to you?  I don't have to say it to you, do I?
言う*義務は*ないでしょう  Do I have the responsibility to say it to you? (No, I don't think so.)
言う*必然性は*ないでしょう Is it necessary for me to say it to you? (No, it isn't.)

I think these sentences are more or less meaning the same thing.
So the 必要 can be changed by other words in this sentence.


----------



## Ranja

phildeparis said:


> I would like to know if 必要 can be change by another word.
> 
> I would like to know if 必要 can be change by another word in this sentence.



If you don't want to use 漢語（words derived from Chinese), you can also say

言わなくてもよい（でしょう）
言わずともよい（でしょう）
言うまでもない（でしょう）
言うにおよばない（でしょう）
言うにたらず（old-fashioned)


----------

